# Fear of Flying



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey gang, I have two trips coming up. The first to Ft. Lauderdale for a wedding and the second to New Orleans for National Wildlife Federation convention.

I'm a nervous flyer. Lack of control issues is probably the cause, but I'm not sure what it really is. I can't drive to either of these events, so obviously, I'm flying and that's that (that and my girlfriend would be ticked if she had to drive with my slow-driving self).

Any tips on how to be cool, calm and collected for flying? Here's the weird thing, I went to school in Florida and flew three or four times a year, and it rarely bothered me, but now, since I've only flown once in the past five or so years, I'm a bit more nervous.

I'm just going to picture the local bass lake to calm myself down, any other good "calming" practices you recommend? Any other suggestions for overcoming this minor "turbulence" in my travels? Thanks.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

drink :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

a couple shots of courage never hurt anyone did it.... spoke like John Wayne as he pours down a shot of courage


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

IF you get really nervous just do like i do at the dentist man i hate going there lol but any how just close your eyes and imagine sitting in a stand looking through the scope of your rifle as you hear the squrriels run through the trees and you see that trophy buck standing there broadside and you gently squeeze the trigger then you watch the buck run a couple of yards and fall. Always works for me.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If you drink before getting on be careful as some airlines won't let you on and the earliest they would let you is 8 hours.

If you can get first class I would also recommend that as it is much smoother, quiter and the free drinks and hot towels are so bad either.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

In my job I have to fly alot, sometimes a couple trips a month. So by now it doesn't bother me b/c I have done it so much. What I would suggest is just talk to someone to keep your mind off of things or read a magazine or close your eyes and listen to music. I would suggest taking a pair of sunglasses b/c the sun really shows bright through those little windows. Like when you are about to get on a rollercoaster it's better to not think about what you are about to do, just do it. Just try to do things to keep your mind off of flying. Sometimes chewing gum can help with keeping your ears from popping.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Get a CD player or a portable DVD player (if you got one) and listen or watch those. They will take your mind off of the lack of control. Try it GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

*cough* VICODIN *cough* Or, try Dramamine. It knocks some people out. Makes me hyper, but different people have different reactions. I don't know what to tell you, I grew up around planes. On the last flight I took, to Jamaica, I fell asleep on the plane, and woke up after we landed. Not kidding you-I was out. The guy sitting next to me woke me up, because everyone was getting off of the plane. Good luck to you, and remember, planes are safer to travel in than cars. Maybe bringing a picture of some happy time wouldn't hurt either, or bring a printed out page of jokes to read before take-off. Or you could look through a Sky Mall magazine, sometimes those have some pretty wacky stuff in them that may make you laugh, or at least distract you. I used to be a very nervous person, whenever I was anxious before something, I would name my unborn children. That's kind of a girl thing, but let me tell you, I won't even have to think of my first twenty baby's names! So as you can tell...I was a nervous person, just not about flying. When I was little and my dad wanted to get me used to flying so I wouldn't panic on a commercial plane before our trip to California, he took me up in a small plane. After flying on one of those, nothing else seems scary. Except for maybe an F-16 or something. I've also flown a lot on KC-135s. Those, are not fun to ride on. There isn't really such thing as temperature control in the cargo areas of those, it's either freezing or baking, no comfort at all.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm not much of a prescription drug fan. More of a liquid drug fan. LOL.

Thanks for all your tips tonight!! I'm feeling better about it, and it's just theraputic to talk/write about it as opposed to bottling it up.

Thanks for the suggestions! :beer:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Ohh i forgot to say have fun!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

A few shots and you should be fine.. Order a 12 year old Johnny Walker Black or a Glenlivet on the rocks and your set..


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I used to fly quite frequently, It helps to look out the window, but not straight down. 
Look into the horizon at some big object. Lake,road, town ect.It will help you maintain equalibreum.

A couple of stiff ones for backup wouldnt hurt :lol:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I am with you on this one. I am a very nervous flyer. Have done is several times and didn't bother me at all when I was a kid. It is the control issue for me also. You are literally putting your life in someone else's hands. We took a trip to Jamaica about four years ago, and just before we got ready to land, the plastic trim around the window and up around where the call buttons/lights are, fell off in the floor. IT FELL OFF IN THE FLOOR!!!!!!!!  I was not real thrilled with this to say the least. I about ripped the arm rests off of the seat I was grabbing so hard. So, I have to go with everyone else on this one, and say have a few drinks before the flight. My magic number for pre-flight routine is four beers, and I am fine all the way through.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Like others have said, take a few shots and relax. Look it up, a lot more deaths occure on the highways than flying each year. It is really safer to fly than drive. 
Have a great time and take the golf clubs with ya.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

put 9/11 out of your head nj... but go down fighting if you have to 

Oh sorry you were probably just starting to relax :lol:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm not a bad flyer, but the one thing that seems to make a flight shorter is a DVD. Weather on a laptop, or a DVD player, it takes away from whats happening because you are focusing on the movie for 2 hrs. That and some drinks makes your time in the air feel like no time at all.

Good luck

Gunny


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I fly a ton for my job all over the West..... I absolutely love flying and can't get enough! That being said..the advice given here is spot on to reduce the "edge" you get not being in control..

1. Have a couple drinks before you get on the plane. Minimum 2 whiskeys or until you start to feel mellow.

2. Get a CD player or a portable DVD player and listen or watch those. Minneapolis airport has a tiny stand in the main common area just down from the new Field & Stream store that rents DVD players for $5 for a few days. (Great store to pass a little time in too!)

3. If you are really feeling a bit restless, bring a dramamine sleeping capsule with you. Don't take it until you are at Mpls airport, so that it will kick in for the longer leg of your flight.

4. If you really can't stand those sleeping pills, bring along a couple good magazines of your favorite leisure activities. Ones that really make your mind wander. My favorites are a Big Buck magazine of some kinda and a good Golf magazine with lots of tips! :thumb:

5. Fly/Upgrade to first class if you can. The free alcohol helps once on the plane too! :beer:

Good Luck! Everything will be fine!

Ryan

.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

NJ,

Here is a little theory I was told when I was in flight school.

Hypothetically speaking now.....

If a child were born in a car and that car never stopped moving the average child would live to the age of 8.

If a child were born in a Commercial airliner and that airliner never touched down and kept flying the average person would live until the age of 78 years old.

9-11 may have tweeked the numbers a little, but your still in theory safer in the air.

I hope this helps.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Lots of good advice on here, upgrade to first and and as soon as you are situated order Jack Daniels and water. But then I love flying and must have nearly a million miles under my belt. Will admit some of the long trips like Singapore and China get a little boring, from home to Singapore used to take nearly 24 hours. Now the worst part is the security you have to put up with. :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hahah compact that or oxycotton.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

GRAVOL GRAVOL GRAVOL and a shot of whiskey.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok seriously though maybe listen to some music you find relaxing before or during the flight. Talk to your wife or something? Good luck!


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm surprised there's anything in new orleans but yeah just listen to what these guys said and you'll be fine


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Where in New Orleans will you be staying?

huntin1


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Nick

A few of things I do on flights of any distance

1. take off your shoes after takeoff. 
2. find a good book and start it before you leave and take it with you, start reading as soon as you are in the air.
3. upgrade to first class if at all possible, it is worth the extra money.
4. take along some hard candy and don't chew them at all just let them dissolve until they are gone.
5. leave your seatbelt on, but not cinched up tight.

excessive alcohol consumption usually results in a total freak out with excessive embarrassment while you are trying to puke in that little bag  it is ugly I would not recommend it.

You will find that time flies.

Bob


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

gooseboy said:


> Hahah compact that or oxycotton.


very relaxing...










but not mixed with Vicodin...:eyeroll:

very bad idea! 

trust me...uke:


----------



## irdaniel (Feb 7, 2006)

Relax!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

:eyeroll: Disregard that last one njsimonson...^


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Think- warm weather- and bikini clad women in the hotel pool!

Bring a good pair of sunglasses so your girl friend can't tell your checking them out :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

njsimonson......sounds like getting drunk is the popular response.

Seriously.....if it were me and I really had a problem with this.....call your family doctor and tell him your problem...He can recommend a relaxer....only need 2 pills....one down and one back.

I had a problem with claustraphobia when having an MRI done.1 pill and I was so relaxed....I slept through a lot of it.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Flying will not harm you. Impact will. That makes for a bad day.

Think of it this way, when your driving down a two lane road, you have a 50-50 chance each time you pass an oncoming vehicle that you will have impact. Flying is very safe. I have had interesting experiences flying in both private and commercial aircraft.

I do like Madison's solution.

Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

heres a solution....in takes a fifth of vodka and a bottle of OJ. Mix the two to your liking. Get a nice buzz and get on the plane...you will be relaxed.
That is incase your flight is in the morning...whats more normal that drinking OJ in the morning. This way you wont look like an alcholic and you wont be nervous in the air.
You could also use V8...makeshift bloody mary's

:beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

KEN W said:


> njsimonson......sounds like getting drunk is the popular response.
> 
> Seriously.....if it were me and I really had a problem with this.....call your family doctor and tell him your problem...He can recommend a relaxer....only need 2 pills....one down and one back.
> 
> I had a problem with claustraphobia when having an MRI done.1 pill and I was so relaxed....I slept through a lot of it.


That is a very good idea Ken...NJ are you really this nervous to go this far? I'm not advocating getting drunk.... I fly enough to know that you will get seriously dehydrated on a long flight if you have too many... however a couple to take the edge off has always been a nice relaxant for me at altitude....


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Nervous flying? Close your eyes, relax and trust that the guys flying the plane don't want to die either, so they will do all they can to ensure the flight is safe and uneventful.

Easy for me to say, I love flying and get mad and pout if I can't have a window seat! Flying in IFR is the worst, you can't see anything on the ground.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

http://gimli.physics.utoronto.ca/Sumner ... g_1804.jpg
http://www.vinospritbolaget.com/images/ ... lack_8.jpg


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

If you've flown before is their anything about flying that you like at all? If there is then totally focus on that. I like to carry on a conversation to take my mind off of any unpleasant thought that could drift in, (The mountain straight ahead) :lol: , that sort of thing.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I fly often and I used to be a nervous flyer. I don't like to drink much before getting on a plane b/c for some reason I come down hard by touchdown.....somebody explain it or is it just me?

I recommend a pair of Bose QuietComfert II headphones...completely shuts all the lows sounds that can drain you during long flights. With some tunes you won't hear a thing.

Also bring a good book or magazine, something that will keep you busy for a good couple hours. I just read Doyle Brunson's Super System on my last trip....I hope to use it on you the next time we hit the poker table. 

Enjoy the trips Nick.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Fly with these guys they're good!

http://www.natronair.com/


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Whats the worry NJ?

25,000 moving parts flying at 500 mph at 30,000 feet....all manufactured by the lowest bidder


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Nick,

Go to your primary MD and ask for 4 0.25mg Xanax pills. Take 1 on the way down and 1 on the way back for each trip. They are antianxiety pills that wont make you act like a fool like the booze can. There is little hangover associated with their use and they have been proven safe to use. Not to be used long term. They are a controlled substance so make sure you use them as prescribed.

Say HI to Skalicky.

Luveyes (Aaron)


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

:spam:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well...here's how it went.

The boat ride was perfect for the first three nights, then we hit a squall on Sunday night which was rougher than any airplane flight I had ever been on. The cruise was the funnest-non-fishing-event I've ever experienced.

Both flights up and down were cool as a cuke. I had a 40 of budlight on the way to the terminal, and three big beers in the terminal. Slept like a baby until ab ou 30 minutes before landing. Awesome.

The ride back I was a bit hungover, and so I slept for about 1.5 hours. Soooo, I'm halfway done with flying for the year. Thanks for all your tips!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Both flights up and down were cool as a cuke. I had a 40 of budlight on the way to the terminal, and three big beers in the terminal. Slept like a baby until ab ou 30 minutes before landing. Awesome.


 :laugh: :rollin: :jammin:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> Well...here's how it went.
> 
> Both flights up and down were cool as a cuke. I had a 40 of budlight on the way to the terminal, and three big beers in the terminal. Slept like a baby until ab ou 30 minutes before landing. Awesome.
> 
> The ride back I was a bit hungover, and so I slept for about 1.5 hours. Soooo, I'm halfway done with flying for the year. Thanks for all your tips!


Sweet! Congrats....


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

> I had a 40 of budlight on the way


Did your "homies from your posse have their gats straped".....or were you just "cold lampen"...... :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds like you had a good time.I love going on cruises. :beer:

What cruise line were you on?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*Jiffy...don't make me pull your card.* 

Royal Carribean's "Enchantment of the Seas" was our ship. What a great place. Lots of bars, dance clubs, restaraunts, a casino, etc. etc. Fun stuff, and I'll gladly go again!


----------

